# Constantly run down and tired



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

I've always had a problem of getting too tired by about 3pm and having to nap, but blamed it on my anxiety and depression. But now it's got bad enough that after an hour of being awake, I'm starting to feel like I have to go to sleep, and if I dont then I feel achey and sick. It's been worse the past month so I'm wondering if anyones got any ideas what it could be before I go docs and maybe get some bloods done.

Meds wise I'm on Quetiapine (anti-psychotics, send me to sleep) Doxycycline (for acne) and Propranolol when I think I need them. I came off Fluoxetine in November but dont think that's related.

I'm thinking of going on a test cycle just to see if it sorts me out. Had a bad experience with a blood test last time so would rather get ideas on here first.

Cheers


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Anti psychotics like you say are known to cause sleepiness.

You could have low test too. Just go to the GP and get those bood tests.


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

are you dependent on stims?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Go and see a GP mate, those other meds your taking will have side effects.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

As the others have said & also check your diet.

I get very tired during the day if I eat bread, but it sounds like a combination of things that are contributing to this.

Blood hormone panel (Test/LH/FSH & the other standard ones that your doc will suggest) then take it from there.

Drink much alcohol...or do reccies?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I had the same thing until i removed bread from my diet.

You may not be Coeliac but you may have developed a sensitivity to gluten.

It could also be an iron deficiency.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

As @DaveCW said you might have An Iron Deficiency or could be the a Gluten problem my other half was tired all the time and this turned out to be Iron related DR Gave her a course of iron pills to take.


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Cheers for the replies. Looks like I'll have to book a blood test..

Forgot to mention another thing I'm getting, had it pretty bad first week of Jan and it was hell. When I move my eyes to the left or right, I get a weird feeling that actually goes down to my fingers, and if I did it alot (trying to read or watch TV) then I'd actually feel like I'm losing my balance. Found a decent description of it saying it almost feels neurological and can be the withdrawls from Fluoxetine. But I'm still getting it almost 4 months later and mostly when I'm feeling tired.



polishmate said:


> are you dependent on stims?


Kind of, started off as just taking a can of monster to a mates so I wasn't a boring ****er there. Then turned into me having them all the time just to try and stay awake for the day. Quit abusing them and didn't touch anything like that for a few weeks and still felt the same. Got bad enough I'd fall asleep after drinking one.



latblaster said:


> As the others have said & also check your diet.
> 
> I get very tired during the day if I eat bread, but it sounds like a combination of things that are contributing to this.
> 
> ...


Did drink a lot over christmas, but had this problem for alot longer. Have almost stopped going out at all until I find out what's wrong with me. I'll try cut down on the bread and see what happens.



hometrainer said:


> As @DaveCW said you might have An Iron Deficiency or could be the a Gluten problem my other half was tired all the time and this turned out to be Iron related DR Gave her a course of iron pills to take.


I remember the blood test I had years ago was to test for Diabetes and I'm also sure they checked my iron aswell. My mum has to have B12 injections and on iron tabs but not sure if it can pass on to me?

Edit: I'm always cold aswell, and if I do warm up, my fingers stay freezing. Jesus, I might aswell be put down


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

get some lugols iodine solution and get your thyroid checked out. could be iodine deficient. Like a lot of people.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> I had the same thing until i removed bread from my diet.
> 
> You may not be Coeliac but you may have developed a sensitivity to gluten.
> 
> It could also be an iron deficiency.


Removing bread and all wheat products from your diet is probably the best thing anyone can do with regards to health. Google mineral and vitamin absorption and wheat.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dyl said:


> Cheers for the replies. Looks like I'll have to book a blood test..
> 
> Forgot to mention another thing I'm getting, had it pretty bad first week of Jan and it was hell. When I move my eyes to the left or right, I get a weird feeling that actually goes down to my fingers, and if I did it alot (trying to read or watch TV) then I'd actually feel like I'm losing my balance. Found a decent description of it saying it almost feels neurological and can be the withdrawls from Fluoxetine. But I'm still getting it almost 4 months later and mostly when I'm feeling tired.
> 
> ...


hy mate

would deffo get some bloods done as b12 defficiency is a mjor issue with lethargy and if treated will change you life alot

you been on cycle at all recently as Estrogen issues can cause this too


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> hy mate
> 
> would deffo get some bloods done as b12 defficiency is a mjor issue with lethargy and if treated will change you life alot
> 
> you been on cycle at all recently as Estrogen issues can cause this too


Not been on a cycle since last summer, remember feeling more with it then, but could have been the test or the sun.

Decided to quit the Quetiapines, trying to get to sleeps hell. Still wide awake at 5am so give in and take half a pill instead of the usual 3. And stocked up on iron, b12, and Zinc + Magnesium tabs to see if it helps.

Biggest problem though is my eyes, it's constant now. If i look left or right I get almost like an electric shock down my fingers but now it feels like it's around my heart. Been reading about it and doctors are **** when it comes to this stuff but might give it a try.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Dyl said:


> Biggest problem though is my eyes, it's constant now. If i look left or right I get almost like an electric shock down my fingers but now it feels like it's around my heart. Been reading about it and doctors are **** when it comes to this stuff but might give it a try.


Have you spoken with your GP about this mate? It doesn't sound like something self diagnosing or self-medicating can fix, it sounds quite serious mate.


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

Thunder99 said:


> Removing bread and all wheat products from your diet is probably the best thing anyone can do with regards to health. Google mineral and vitamin absorption and wheat.


I've had a look up on this and it seems a bit of a conspiracy... Nearly every source says it's super healthy except wheat belly blog . Com I think it was called. I think they're main argument was that it stimulates appetite therefore making you eat more and get fatter but if your strict with what your eating it should make no difference. My main carb sources are all wheat: wheetabix, pasta, bread etc is there any concrete evidence to suggest its worth me removing all these from my diet?


----------



## saiyanlift (Feb 4, 2014)

might be a stupid question but are you hydrated? whenever im not drinking enough I get reeeeallllyy fatigued! and i never think about it till its pointed out to me


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

I used to suffer from this. Pretty badly in fact!!

Honestly though, drink plenty of water and keep yourself active. Coffee in the morning also helps!*


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I get like that but its SAD without the sunshine I am like a grizzly bear, lethargic and everything seems like a huge effort yet a bit of sunshine (like yesterday) and I'm buzzing. I am very much an outdoors person and being inside because the weather is miserable really effects me. Could be something as simple as that for you? Either way get checked out just in case


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Thought I'd update this. Had my results back and they said my chest infection messed up the results but the only thing not right was my Calcium levels are higher than normal so they want me to go back and have more tests. Me being an absolute fanny and hating blood tests is still putting it off. Have been feeling a lot better after taking iron, B vitamins, ZMA, and cod liver, and got some vitamin D on its way. Still feel like **** after the gym though and not as lively as a 21 year old should be.


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hang in there mate and write some written goals..you need something to look forward to


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I've been the same last few months, get home from work and literally exhausted and run down just weak and no energy, been fine all my life.. my remedy although probably not advised I always have a bag of uncle Charlie and have a big pick me up line when I get home.. sorts me out. tried drinking coffee, having a nap etc etc nothing else worked expensive but does the job for when I need to train and etc later in the evening


----------

